# Anyone submit photos to magazines?



## AE35Unit (Feb 1, 2009)

I was thinking of submitting some of my landscapes to a photo mag but the small print says the images must be saved at 300 ppi.
Now when i open up an image in photoshop elements ad click on imahe size it has 72 ppi as default. If i change that to 300 ppi I end up with a large pic pixel wise but a very small print, say 3 x 5 inches!
 For example I load an image from the memory card which has a size of 
3072x 2049 pixels
42 x22 inches at 72 ppi

If I untick Resample Image and then resize to 300 ppi the print size drops to
10 x 6 inches
If i then go back into resize and change the pixel dimensions to say 1024 x 683 with resample box now checked I get a print size of a measly 3.4 x 2.2 inches!


----------



## BookStop (Feb 2, 2009)

You don't have a 'maintain original size' option box to tick? Or perhaps it is called ...something...proportions..? 

Might be that you're just trying to large of a jump, as well; 72 to 300 ppi seems like a lot.


----------



## AE35Unit (Feb 2, 2009)

No i got it sorted now. 72 is web resolution,300 is for 10x 8 prints.


----------



## BookStop (Feb 2, 2009)

Sweet! Good luck witht he submit.


----------

